# Capitalism... Do you agree?



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm posting this in all of the 4 forums, so if you aren't an SJ please don't answer hear.


----------



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

I mean "here" not "hear" by the way.


----------



## Modesty (Aug 30, 2011)

Oops ma bad. Not sure my type. I voted anti-capitalist.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe it to a certain extent. I see how it works in some places, but I also see its failings.


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

I do not know the definition of capitalism... so I will come back when I know what Im supposed to have an opinion on


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Capitalism baby!


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Accidentally voted anti capitalist :S

That means that only 1 SJ so far has voted anti capitalist (discounting mine and @Modesty's votes) whereas in the other temperaments the anti capitalist guys seems to have a majority of the votes.


----------

